# Brave Lady



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Interview with the lady who shot the church BG. LOL, " I put him down hard" Pretty interesting.

http://clipsyndicate.com/publish/video/522241?wpid=73


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*good find*

bps3040: Sir; good find. If it weren't for folks like you I'd stay in the dark.:mrgreen:

Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They should have a monument put up for her. She is one very brave gal and a good shot too. Just think for one moment the courage it took for her to know evil was around the corner and to step out and meet it head on. That takes true grit.:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

WOW! One heck of a shot! 

This situation has really made me think about my own church's security. We are in a transitional phase as far as the men's group and this is something that I will be bringing up. I go to a very large church (not that size makes a difference for BG's) with many doors and it is vulnerable.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! If I weren't already happily married I'd want to have her babies!:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Saw an interview with her on the 'news'. Gutsy little gal!


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Gun/Caliber*

What was she carrying? does anyone know?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That looked like quite a bit more than 7 yards to me. What distance do you guys estimate?

Very gutsy young lady. We could use more like her. :smt180

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

TOF said:


> That looked like quite a bit more than 7 yards to me. What distance do you guys estimate?
> 
> Very gutsy young lady. We could use more like her. :smt180
> 
> :smt1099


Yea. It looks a tad bit more. 15+ ?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't get the link to work right now. Was that the Church shooting in Colorado were the lady security guard took out that nut? That is what finally got me off my butt to apply for my CCL. Yes that is "True Grit"


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

gmaske said:


> I can't get the link to work right now. Was that the Church shooting in Colorado were the lady security guard took out that nut? That is what finally got me off my butt to apply for my CCL. Yes that is "True Grit"


That is the one. Get it to play cause it is worth the effort.

My estimate of distance she was shooting, based on her walk and talk is 21 yards.

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That's way over 15 yards...I'd say at least 20, but not much more. I like women like her. Instead of dropping the floor, curling up in a fetal position, and crying, she drew and plugged the guy. That's badass. I swear there's nothing hotter than a woman with a gun.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the Sarah Conor types.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well it seem that my totally up to date NEW computer won't allow me to see this here clip as I keep getting an error on page message. :smt022
BUMMER

Update.
Booted up my old computer (now my wifes) and watched it......That is one Cool Woman.....Right person at the right time! She ROCKS!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say that was a good 40 to 50 feet. Mr gmaske turn off your virus scanner and it should come in. It's still working.


----------

